# Advice needed - 5 week old puppy going home



## goldhaven

Many years ago, I brought home a 5 week old puppy before I knew any better. I had another female dog here and that dog "mothered" the pup. The pup turned out to be a great dog and lived a long life. Other than normal preparations for a pup, I would just make sure that the new pup has access to another dog that is fully vaccinated and see if she can take a blanket with her when she picks up the pup and rub it all over the other pups and the mom. Good luck to your sister and post some pictures.


----------



## Aislinn

I've raised more five weeks olds than I care to remember with rescue. I've found the most important thing was to have them have access to another puppy and adult dogs tolerant of young puppies (all vacinated appropriately for their age) so that they learn proper doggy etiquette, bite inhibition, etc.. I would have some nutrical or nutristat available in case the puppy is stressed and doesn't eat as it should and has a sugar problem. When I first got them to encourage good eating I grind down the puppy food, add a little puppy formula and a teaspoon of gerber baby chicken (the mush stuff) and mix it together. I gradually decrease the size of the chunks of kibble until it is full size. At the same time I'm lessening the amount of formula and chicken. I also always have dry (ground up a little depending on the size of the puppy) kibble and fresh water available.


----------



## Willow52

I got my Hank at 5.5 weeks. I didn't really do anything special. I took him to the vet the day I got him, he got chipped and some vax. I did mix canned food and a little cottage cheese into his food. He caught a tummy bug on about day 5, but it was easily cleared up with meds. He's now almost 3 y.o. and is a great, healthy pet.


----------



## Lil_Burke

He's pretty cute!


----------



## goldhaven

He is very cute. Good luck with him and post lots of pics


----------



## Aislinn

Awww, so cute! Do keep us updated on how he does.


----------



## Lil_Burke

*Just Playin'...*

So little Ryder is now 6 weeks old and is doing really well. He had his first vet appointment and appears to be pretty healthy. And the little guy is doing phenomenal with housebreaking (much better than when Sawyer was a puppy - this guy has an iron bladder and is going to the door already)! My sister is pretty happy with him. Oh, and I think I forgot to mention - he's part border collie and part german shepherd.

He's had a few playdates with Sawyer and I was lucky enough to puppysit the other night. Sawyer's been a really good big cousin. Here are some pics of the fun.


----------



## mylissyk

He is really cute!


----------

